# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  تناقض در شرایط دانشگاه تربیت دبیر شهید رجایی

## kordali

سلام رفقا
امروز روز آخر انتخاب رشته س و من یه سوال حیاتی داشتم

توی اصلاحیه انتخاب رشته در مورد یه سری کدررشته زده که متعهد به خدمت در آموزش و پرورش هستند

اما در انتهای دفترچه جایی که شرایط و ضوابط دانشگاه ها رو درج می کنه نوشته که نه استخدام میشن و نه خوابگاه به ورودی های امسال تعلق میگیره.

لطفا کمکم کنین با دانشگاه تماس گرفتم اما کسی برنداشت

----------


## artim

> سلام رفقا
> امروز روز آخر انتخاب رشته س و من یه سوال حیاتی داشتم
> 
> توی اصلاحیه انتخاب رشته در مورد یه سری کدررشته زده که متعهد به خدمت در آموزش و پرورش هستند
> 
> اما در انتهای دفترچه جایی که شرایط و ضوابط دانشگاه ها رو درج می کنه نوشته که نه استخدام میشن و نه خوابگاه به ورودی های امسال تعلق میگیره.
> 
> لطفا کمکم کنین با دانشگاه تماس گرفتم اما کسی برنداشت


چیزی که در اصلاحیه اومده قابل استناد هست

----------


## -ava-

> چیزی که در اصلاحیه اومده قابل استناد هست


آرتیم واسه ماتجربیا هم همینو گفته تو دفترچه انتخاب رشته ولی تو اصلاحیه رشته ی صناایع رو اضافه کردن که فقط واسه پسراست وگفته بایدتعهد بدن 
ولــــــــــی تو دفترچه رشته شیمی هم داره واسه دخترا...حالا رشته شیمی هم که یکی قبول بشه تعهدمیگیرن یا فقط واسه صنایع ازپسرا میگیرن؟ :Yahoo (117): 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## -ava-

میشه دوتا رشته مصاحبه دار رو پشت سر هم انتخاب کرد؟ فرهنگیان ورجایی؟

----------


## artim

> آرتیم واسه ماتجربیا هم همینو گفته تو دفترچه انتخاب رشته ولی تو اصلاحیه رشته ی صناایع رو اضافه کردن که فقط واسه پسراست وگفته بایدتعهد بدن 
> ولــــــــــی تو دفترچه رشته شیمی هم داره واسه دخترا...حالا رشته شیمی هم که یکی قبول بشه تعهدمیگیرن یا فقط واسه صنایع ازپسرا میگیرن؟
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


اونی که تو اصلاحیه اخر اومده قابل استناده





> میشه دوتا رشته مصاحبه دار رو پشت سر هم انتخاب کرد؟ فرهنگیان ورجایی؟


بله دو تا نیمه متمرکز میشه انتخاب کرد هر دوشم میشه مصاحبه داد

----------


## -ava-

> اونی که تو اصلاحیه اخر اومده قابل استناده
> 
> 
> 
> 
> بله دو تا نیمه متمرکز میشه انتخاب کرد هر دوشم میشه مصاحبه داد


پس یعنی واسه رشته شیمی تهعد نمیگیرن :Yahoo (2):   چون تو اصلاحیه فقط صنایع رو زدن

----------


## artim

> پس یعنی واسه رشته شیمی تهعد نمیگیرن  چون تو اصلاحیه فقط صنایع رو زدن


بله قاعدتا

----------


## khatereh 2

مگه داوطلبان ازاد و دوره شبانه هم باید تعهد .بدن؟؟؟ خب این کجاش تناقض داره.؟؟؟

----------


## artim

> مگه داوطلبان ازاد و دوره شبانه هم باید تعهد . خب این کجاش تناقض داره.؟؟؟


تناقض نداره تو اصلاحیه یه مطلب جدید زده همین

----------


## khatereh 2

کلا داوطلبان ازاد هم تعهد دارن؟؟؟؟ الان دانشگاه فرهنگیان نوشته برای داوطلبان ازاد بعد محل خدمت تعیین کرده. مگه میشه؟؟؟

----------


## artim

> کلا داوطلبان ازاد هم تعهد دارن؟؟؟؟ الان دانشگاه فرهنگیان نوشته برای داوطلبان ازاد بعد محل خدمت تعیین کرده. مگه میشه؟؟؟


اره اینجور نوشته پس دارن
فرهنگیان رو شرایط اش رو سخت کردن
از بدو ورود هم دیگه حقوق نمیدن

----------


## a.z.s

> اره اینجور نوشته پس دارن
> فرهنگیان رو شرایط اش رو سخت کردن
> از بدو ورود هم دیگه حقوق نمیدن



ببخشید تو اصلاحیه دوم پزشکی ساری رو که نوشته پذیرش در بهمن ماه اون همون 21 سال تعهده یا کد رشته ساری نیمسال دوم رو عوض کردن؟

----------

